# New Hampshire S&W Specialists



## TrafficsKindaBad (Aug 23, 2013)

This may not be posted in the correct place, but does anyone know of a good S&W gunsmith in New Hampshire? Or in southwestern Maine? I may be looking for some work on my brand new 642 in the near future. I've got to work this trigger a bit and depending on how that ends up may need a little mechanical advantage.


----------

